# Difference between internal & external GPS?



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

What's the difference between internal & external GPS? 

What are the advantages & disadvantages of each?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you refering to the antenna? If so, that pretty much sums it up.
The advantage of the internal is that you won't have to mount the antenna separately. The draw back is the satellite signal might get lost, especially if the unit is not mounted in a good place and/or in hardtop type boat.
The external mount conversely will allow for antenna placement just about anywhere on the boat.
I'm not sure if one is better than the other as far as reception if both are receiving an adequate signal.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I tried an internal antenna on a new unit last week. No bimini top, no hard top, clear view of the sky. It took an average of about twenty minutes to initially find the position (or locate enough satellites to lock on to position). It would lose position/location about every three minutes, on a good day. It would find position again within a minute, then lose it again almost instantly. One day of that was enough for me. I returned it and exchanged it for the same unit but with an external antenna, which works fine.

That was the beginning, middle, and end of my internal antenna experience.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a Garmin with internal antenna on my bassboat. It locks on quickly and I cant ever remember it dropping a signal. You must have had a bad unit.
I have even used it sitting on the dash of my truck before.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have internal on my unit and it works great. Have not had any problems with it yet and its been a year now.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am on my second unit in the last 10 years and both were internal ant. models. Both boats were bimini tops and I have never had an issue. If I had a hard top boat I would probably go with an external ant.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Some companies use good internal antennas and some don't. Some force you to spend more for an external mount, others don't. So if you must have a certain kind, will remain nameless, than be prepared to shell out more for an antenna.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> Some companies use good internal antennas and some don't. Some force you to spend more for an external mount, others don't. So if you must have a certain kind, will remain nameless, than be prepared to shell out more for an antenna.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Is that the real LOWdown?????????????????


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

fishingguy said:


> Some companies use good internal antennas and some don't. Some force you to spend more for an external mount, others don't. So if you must have a certain kind, will remain nameless, than be prepared to shell out more for an antenna.


Do tell!!

I am "considereing" going will a color GPS and really like to hear peoples good and bad reviews with products they have used.

Oh yeah, post number 100 !!!!


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I have a Lowrance 5300c on my boat, and have had no probs at all with it. Steve, the unit you tried, was it a new HDS unit?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

The new HDS units are "supposed" to be very sensitive. The antenna is mounted on the top of the face, and they say you can get reception even if the HDS is flush-mounted and under a hardtop. I had a Magellan handheld with internal antenna, and I had great reception under my hardtop.

To the OP's question, I think advantages and disadvantages are as follows:

Internal Antenna
Advantages
*Less expensive (you don't have to pay $170-$220 for antenna)
*No antenna cables or extra holes mounting an antenna
*You can take GPS off boat and use in car or other places as long as you have a power source

Disadvantages
*If internal antenna is in back of unit, tilting the unit backwards can hide the antenna from a clear shot of the sky
*Depending on antenna sensitivity, might not see satellites under hardtop/bimini or in a cabin

External Antenna
Advantages
*Can mount the antenna practically anywhere to get clear view of sky (e.g., on top of hardtop)
*Can use GPS under hardtop/bimini with no issues
*Can use GPS in a cabin/salon

Disadvantages
*Generally more expensive
*Requires cable to the antenna
*May require extra holes in boat or mounting hardware
*If GPS doesn't have internal antenna, can't use the GPS away from the boat


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Shortdrift, I am not going to LOWer myself and name the co. lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

cjbrown said:


> I have a Lowrance 5300c on my boat, and have had no probs at all with it. Steve, the unit you tried, was it a new HDS unit?


Not an HDS. I tried a 522i to use strictly as my GPS. I tried the new unit with an external antenna (520C) today, and never lost the signal. I'm happy with it.


----------

